# Marking Swarm Queens



## Karolus (Jan 17, 2013)

Every year I buy 2 color pens, this year it was the standard green and neon green. When I want to mark a queen as special, she gets the neon green. I just use a variant of the year though, that way I can still tell the year in which she came from, but know she isn't one of the "ususal" ones.


----------



## s1sweetser (Aug 9, 2013)

Great idea! Thanks!


----------



## txbeek (May 21, 2013)

Since all my queens come from swarms and cutouts, I just use white because it offers the best contrast for my aging eyes.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I use white for unknown queens know queens gets the proper color
David


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

What about the white year?


----------

